# Gibt es einen Redirect von der Tomcatstartseite auf ein Projekt?



## pkm (5. Sep 2019)

Ich habe unter Netbeans ein Webprojekt namens /mave erstellt, welches einwandfrei deployed wird und unter der URL localhost:8080/mave auch aufgerufen werden kann. Ich frage mich, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, einen redirect vom ROOT-Verzeichnis des Tomcat (localhost:8080) direkt auf das Projekt zu machen, d. h. dass man, wenn in die Adresszeile localhost:8080 eingegeben wird, man gleich die URL localhost:8080/mave landet. Ich habe einiges Probiert, unter anderem habe ich in der server.xml des Tomcat oben folgende Zeilen eingefügt:

<Context path="" docBase="mave"></Context>

Habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht bzw. ist der Ansatz richtig? Falls nicht, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das benannte Ziel zu erreichen?


----------



## httpdigest (5. Sep 2019)

StackOverflow liefert bei solchen Fragen immer gute Antworten: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...lication-at-the-root-in-tomcat#answer-5328636


----------



## pkm (6. Sep 2019)

Cool, danke. Die schreiben jetzt aber folgendes:



> Deploy your war as (from your example) war_name.war and configure the context root in conf/server.xml to use your war file :
> <Context path="" docBase="war_name" debug="0" reloadable="true"></Context>



Ok, also der Anfang meiner server.xml sieht jetzt so aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>



<!--
  Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
  contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file distributed with
  this work for additional information regarding copyright ownership.
  The ASF licenses this file to You under the Apache License, Version 2.0
  (the "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance with
  the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at

      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

  Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
  distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
  WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
  See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
  limitations under the License.
-->
<!-- Note:  A "Server" is not itself a "Container", so you may not
     define subcomponents such as "Valves" at this level.
     Documentation at /docs/config/server.html
 -->
<Server port="8005" shutdown="SHUTDOWN">

<Context path="" docBase="mave" debug="0" reloadable="true" />

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener" />
  <!-- Security listener. Documentation at /docs/config/listeners.html
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityListener" />
  -->
  <!--APR library loader. Documentation at /docs/apr.html -->
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener" SSLEngine="on" />
  <!-- Prevent memory leaks due to use of particular java/javax APIs-->
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JreMemoryLeakPreventionListener" />
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener" />
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.ThreadLocalLeakPreventionListener" />

  <!-- Global JNDI resources
       Documentation at /docs/jndi-resources-howto.html
  -->
```

Nur weiß ich nicht, was der meint mit "Deploy your war as (from your example) war_name.war " Ich habe das so verstanden, dass ich in der web.xml folgende Zeile einfügen soll: <display-name>mave</display-name> . Das hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## pkm (6. Sep 2019)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> Cool, danke. Die schreiben jetzt aber folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ebenfalls nichts gebracht hat, ist, dass ich <finalName>mave</finalName> in die build-Sektion der pom.xml eingetragen habe.


----------



## Dimax (16. Sep 2019)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> was der meint mit "Deploy your war as (from your example) war_name.war


Du muss dein Projekt(WebProjekt) als name.war in deiner  IDE  exportieren(zmb auf Desktop) und dann tomcat serversite aufrufen bei mir meineIP:8090 oben rechts Manager App clicken und dann dein war(Desktop/name.war) deployen.


----------

